# Garden burning bin damaged paint



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Morning all, bit of a strange one for you. Like an absolute idiot a couple of days ago I had my burning bin going getting rid of loads of cardboard, it was approx 4ft from my car (65 plate BMW 3 series)

I noticed yesterday that the car is now covered in little white marks very much alike stone chips, I tried blasting with a jetwash to no avail, have I royally messed up my paint? Could the ash/embers of burnt through the laquer ?

How would you approach this in regard to paint correction, machine polish?







hercules and hades


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Well that's a lesson learned if nothing else.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I would try first to soak it, and wash it.
If no result, try to clay and polish it, it will come off.
Probably ash with a little moisture stick to the paint.


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks guys, I've noticed that some of them seem to come off with my fingernail so I'll try a bit of polish tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

So a decent fire going 4 feet from your car? 

Let me suggest an emoji for you


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Why were you burning cardboard, easier to recycle it. 4ft away from the car as well? Lucky the paints still there!


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Because I'm a grade A twonk !


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Caledoniandream said:


> I would try first to soak it, and wash it.
> If no result, try to clay and polish it, it will come off.
> Probably ash with a little moisture stick to the paint.


I'd agree with trying this - give it a really good pre-wash / snow foam and let it soak and hopefully with a wash etc they'll go...

Fingers crossed for you :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

benjiV50 said:


> Because I'm a grade A twonk !


Nice reply😂 In that case, a kitchen scourer and fairy liquid should get the marks off. 😉


----------



## BoxsterBlue (Aug 30, 2019)

Tar remover, wash then clay if still present?


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks chaps I'll give it a proper go shortly


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I really wish you luck with the suggestions above, however I suspect this may be embers that have burnt into the clearcoat.

I saw a similar thing on a neighbours car many years ago and they ended up having a front end respray (lacquer only). Car was under a carport down the side of the house and they merrily burnt some stuff about 8 or 9 feet away in the back garden.


----------

